

Reading on a Screen Before Bed Might Be Killing You - artur_makly
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/23/reading-before-bed_n_6372828.html

======
tellarin
Even if the subject of the article seems interesting, I refuse to click on
such clickbaity titles.

I really wish there was a way around news sites and magazine depending on
such... :-/

~~~
gus_massa
I agree, these linkbaits are killing me. I guess it's essentially equal to the
BBC article "Backlit e-readers 'damage sleep and health'". It was submitted
twice with interesting discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8787218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8787218)
(34 points, 12 days ago, 48 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8788209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8788209)
(35 points, 12 days ago, 75 comments)

------
MichaelCrawford
Lately I've been finding there is no amount of sleep that makes me feel
rested.

Really I prefer the brown or yellow-green phosphors of IBM PC and DEC VT*
terminal screens.

